# Food allergies / intolerance



## jr001 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys. 

Apologies if this has been mentioned before, but thought I would share.

I really believe everyone suffering from any type of anxiety should get a food allergy / intolerance test. I went through a year of physical hell (constant headaches, sinuses, muscle pains etc). Got prescribed many pills from the Doc, all to no avail. It was only when someone suggested I could have a food intolerance that I went to a health store for an allergy test. Turns out I was indeed intolerant to wheat and all dairy products. Once I began to kick them from my diet, 90% of my physical problems disappeared.

During that year however, I also became completely unstable mentally. I suffer from mild performance anxiety but the food intolerance DEFINITELY affected me psychologically - far beyond my usual problems. This was only confirmed when I went back on all wheat/dairy products for a week (i.e ate whatever the hell I wanted). After a few days, I found myself barely able to breathe. My anxiety went THROUGH THE ROOF... what I would describe as really bad generalized anxiety. Low and behold, upon reverting back to a wheat/dairy free diet, all that remained was my mild performance anxiety.

Ultimately, my point is that food allergies/intolerance can 100% affect your anxiety. Most Doctors know little in regards to this relatively new form of diagnosis. Get yourself tested. If you are allergic or intolerant to a particular food item, I'm not saying it will completely cure your form of anxiety. However, there is a chance that the two could be closely related.

Cheers.


----------

